# need some pointers



## nermie (May 5, 2008)

what are signs of a respotory infection.

my columbian gold (a rescue) is haveing what sounds like wheezeing. ive also noticed it is sucking its chest in alot when it inhales. i cannot for the life of me find a vet who treats tegu's so any help would be apperciated.


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 5, 2008)

Well not that great with respiratory signs with Tegu's as I've never expd. it. With most reptiles there is a lot of gapping, deep breathing is anther sign, loss of apetite, runny nose or eyes, and there were a few other, but I'm kind of brain dead at the moment. 

Hopefully some1 else can do a lot better job helping than I did.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 6, 2008)

nermie, are you sure it is not huffing? It sounds like this might be the case.


----------



## nermie (May 6, 2008)

*hummm*

i suppose it could be due to he dose eat, deficate just did a full shed i dont see any visible discharge and he is active.

so "huffing" is he opens his mouth and starts like a croup sounding cough type thing?
i also noticed yesterday that he gets narrow right behind the front legs and then bulks out right before the back ones.
and when he dose this the front part of his torso collapses really narrow.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 6, 2008)

LOL. Nope, I've never seen a tegu with an RI, but it sounds like you have a case of the tegu saying FO to you.


----------



## Nero (May 14, 2008)

Sounds like hes huffing at ya. Mine sneezed once it freaked me out for the moment but it was from dust I assume. Those noises he makes if your trying to handle him are huffing sounds that sounds like a cough.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 14, 2008)

Thats what it sounds like, the huff like that as a warning, letting you know they are ready to fight.


----------

